# Rod brake pad source



## bikecrazy (Nov 10, 2022)

Looking to replace the brake pads on my rod brake equipped English build lightweight. This is a late thirtys something bike that was branded as an Elgin and sold through Sears locations. It has an early Sturmey Archer AW hub with patent applied for stamped where the date of the hub is usually located. Anyone know where to get the pads reasonably. Thanks


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 10, 2022)

eBay UK will have plenty.
Look for Fibrax brand. Also, leather face is a plus.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 10, 2022)

Kool Stop makes inserts for some of the original metal holders. I'd also look at Fibrax Science line of pads, which are nice because they have long mounting bolts so you can use spacers to center them. I usually get them from eBay. US-based stores sometimes have the Kool Stops, and the Fibrax usually have to come from Britain. 

Yellow Jersey bike shop in Wisconsin, and Rat City Bikes in Oregon may have some pads as well, but you'd have to check with them.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 10, 2022)

From bitter personal experience, do NOT get the grey rubber pads from Asia.  Not a effective compound, and the pad holders are criminally flimsy.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 10, 2022)

Thanks for your replys. I will post a pic soon


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 11, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/233487568064?campid=5335809022
Some basic Fibrax pads in the US. Not cheap, but shipping from the UK is still expensive too. I don't know why the package says caliper when the pads appear to be rod type and the ad is for rod.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 12, 2022)

In my piles of parts I have a bag of pads that I believe might be replacements for what you need. These are just the rubber parts, no holders. I will dig them out and post a photo.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 12, 2022)

Here it is


----------



## Gordon (Nov 12, 2022)

These are the pads I have. They are 2 7/8 inches long, the width of the braking surface is 1/2 inch and the width where it goes in the holder is about 5/16 inch. I don't know if they are for rod brakes, there is nothing on the bag.


----------



## chughes1 (Dec 2, 2022)

I may have some. Send me the length you need and Ill check. Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma


----------

